# macho husband



## silvia fernanda

Hola,
 Like any macho husband, I'd pretend I knew all about it rather than admit to her that I never heard of it before.

Mi versión:

Como cualquier marido ??, fingí saber todo acerca de el en vez de reconocer que nunca antes había oido de el.
Gracias

Silvia


----------



## psychodelika star

Haz escuchado la expresion "a lo mero macho"???...es como MUY HOMBRE...mmm no se si me haga entender...algo asi como "machista"


----------



## K-Milla

Como cualquier marido macho, finjí...


----------



## kina91

Like any macho husband, I'd pretend I knew all about it rather than admit to her that I never heard of it before.

*Como cualquier hombre autoritario (podría ser jeje), fingiría que lo sabía todo sobre ello, mejor que admitirle (a ella) que nunca lo había oído antes.*


----------



## Alea

silvia fernanda said:


> Hola,
> Like any macho husband, I'd pretend I knew all about it rather than admit to her that I never heard of it before.
> 
> Mi versión:
> 
> Como cualquier marido ??, fingí saber todo acerca de el en vez de reconocer que nunca antes había oido de el.
> Gracias
> 
> Silvia


 
Como cualquier marido machista, pretendería conocer todo acerca de "_esto_" en vez de admitir ante ella que nunca había escuchado de "_esto_" antes.

En vez de usar "él" usa "eso", o "esto" para traducir "it".

Espero haber ayudado.

Saludos,

Margarita.


----------



## kina91

K-Milla said:


> Como cualquier marido macho, finjí...


 
FIN*G*Í !!


----------



## romarsan

Como cualquier macho que se precie fingí saberlo todo sobre el tema, antes que reconocer que nunca antes lo había oído.
Saludos
P.S. igual me pase con lo de "macho que se precie"...


----------



## silvia fernanda

Gracias a todos

Silvia


----------



## Clarísima

Pero fíjate que "I'd" es la contracción de "I would / I used to"... entonces tiene que usar el imperfecto (fingía) en vez del pretérito (fingí).


----------



## Alea

Sí, por eso en mi traducción puse pretendería/fingiría...

Saludos,

M.


----------



## cipotarebelde

romarsan said:


> Como cualquier marido machista fingiría saberlo todo sobre el tema, antes que reconocer que nunca antes lo había oído.


----------



## Eva Maria

romarsan said:


> Como cualquier macho que se precie fingí saberlo todo sobre el tema, antes que reconocer que nunca antes lo había oído.
> Saludos
> P.S. igual me pase con lo de "macho que se precie"...


 
¡Pues a mí me gusta cómo te ha quedado! 

I'm not sure if this "macho" here means "male chauvinist" as Alea suggests. Puesto que el hecho de fingir que sabe algo que en realidad no sabe sólo para que su "machez" no quede disminuida o sea puesta en duda incluso por su propia esposa, me hace pensar más en un débil machito que en un patético machista.

EM


----------



## silvia fernanda

Gracias.
Por eso traduje fingiría.

Silvia


----------



## Alea

Tengo entendido que la palabra "macho" significa "machista" en inglés... si fuera el macho como género de la especie... en inglés se dice "male", ¿no es así?

M.


----------



## silvia fernanda

Gracias Maria eva. Pienso que tienes razón.

Silvia


----------



## romarsan

Eva Maria said:


> ¡Pues a mí me gusta cómo te ha quedado!
> 
> I'm not sure if this "macho" here means "male chauvinist" as Alea suggests. Puesto que el hecho de fingir que sabe algo que en realidad no sabe sólo para que su "machez" no quede disminuida o sea puesta en duda incluso por su propia esposa, me hace pensar más en un débil machito que en un patético machista.
> 
> EM


Así lo vi yo, no me pareció muy osado el chaval, pero ¿quien sabe?


----------



## Alea

Igual creo que se refiere a machista, porque con "husband" quedaría definido que se refiere al hombre, al género masculino, el macho de la especie... no?


----------



## Modosita

Hola Alea, yo no lo creo así. Más bien como lo ha interpetado romarsan. Incluso sugeriría:

*como cualquier machote.......*

Cambiaría lo de 

_I'd pretend I knew _

*solía pretender saberlo todo.....*

*saludos*


----------



## Eva Maria

Silvia F & Alea & Ros & All the Rest,

Se me ha ocurrido que tal vez esto de "macho husband" esté dicho sarcásticamente, precisamente burlándose de este tipo de hombre o marido, que tiene que hacer esfuerzos para demostrar constantemente su hombría rebajándose a mentir para ocultar su miedo a que su virilidad sea puesta en entredicho.

Just an idea, though...

¿Me estoy liando que pa qué?

EM


----------



## Alea

Así es Eva María, pero esa descripción que haces justamente coincide con el concepto que tengo de un hombre machista. Salvo mejor opinión.


----------



## romarsan

Es que la frase tiene su jugo y como no conocemos el resto de la historia, pues andamos por aquí soltando el subconsciente de mala manera...


----------



## K-Milla

kina91 said:


> FIN*G*Í !!



Disculpen.

Gracias por corregir tan grave error Kina... que pena... 
Dedaso, como muchos otros.

K


----------



## Eva Maria

romarsan said:


> Es que la frase tiene su jugo y como no conocemos el resto de la historia, pues andamos por aquí soltando el subconsciente de mala manera...


 
¡Mucho me temo que sí, cara Romi! El subsconsciente está en su salsa en sabrosos temas como éste...



			
				Alea said:
			
		

> Así es Eva María, pero esa descripción que haces justamente coincide con el concepto que tengo de un hombre machista. Salvo mejor opinión.


 
Desde luego que tienes toda la razón del mundo, Alea:

Débil machito = Patético machista (o viceversa)

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

K-Milla said:


> Disculpen.
> 
> Gracias por corregir tan grave error Kina... que pena...
> Dedaso, como muchos otros.
> 
> K


 
No te preocupes, querida K! Cosas peores se han visto! (Si yo te contara mis múltiples "dedasos".  ..)


----------



## cipotarebelde

Just a cultural observation. We do tend to think its a "macho" thing to never admit you're wrong or don't know. A feminist might see that as negative where as the "macho" in question just sees it as being manly. So, in this phrase, the question is, does he know now he was being "machista" in the negative sense, or does he still think its a manly man thing???


----------



## Alea

Si fuera a manly man thing" pues pondría: a manly husband" (salvo mejor opinión)


----------



## Alea

Ahora ya entendí tu ironía Eva María... slds... M.


----------



## parhuzam

Hola,

Despues de digerir la oración en inglés, me parece que lo que sugiere _*Alea*_ es lo más cerca al original...con unos pequeños cambios..

 Como cualquier marido machista, pretendería conocer todo acerca de "esto" en vez de admitir ante ella que nunca lo había escuchado de "esto" antes.

"Había escuchado" significa antes...

_*Eva.*_..I will send you a list of new words that are just hilarious.... they are like small puzzles but worth reading......


----------



## Alea

Gracias parhuzam  ... but I also want those new hilarious words... thank you...


----------



## alexacohen

A mí no me convence lo de machista. Me parece muy agresivo, casi tanto como llamarle "abusador". Me gusta la traducción de Ro: "como cualquier macho que se precie".


----------



## Alea

Bueeenoooo....


----------



## Eva Maria

cipotarebelde said:


> Just a cultural observation. We do tend to think its a "macho" thing to never admit you're wrong or don't know. A feminist might see that as negative where as the "macho" in question just sees it as being manly. So, in this phrase, the question is, does he know now he was being "machista" in the negative sense, or does he still think its a manly man thing???


 
Silvia & Alea & Ale & All,

No obstante, Cipota aquí ha apuntado un dato interesante:

¿Hasta qué punto un hombre no es consciente de que está actuando de forma machista, creyendo que únicamente se comporta como un hombre, pero no en el sentido social del término, sino en el subjetivo, tal como él siente en su interior desde su punto de vista masculino? 
Una mujer, desde su punto de vista femenino, puede considerar ciertas actitudes masculinas como machistas (y probablemente lo sean), pero también las ve a su vez subjetivamente, tal como le hacen sentir a ella.

La pregunta es: ¿La frase en cuestión fue escrita por una mujer o por un hombre?

EM


----------



## K-Milla

Creo que se ha tomado un muy buen punto como referencia para encontrar la mejor traducción. 
A mi parecer, un hombre no se llamaría a sí mismo "macho" y decir que ese tipo de actitud es cuestinable, ¿me di a entender? Es decir, al menos para México, es siemplemente una forma de ser la cual tiende a ser demasiado personalizada y hasta llega al punto en el que no se dice si es mala o no [claro esta que depende de quien la menciona]. 

Una mujer lo tomaría como acciones en contra de su libertad. Un hombre como el tener "cuidado" de sus cosas [y estoy hablando de que considera a las pesonas como pertenecias].
Por tanto, es buena pregunta la que hace nuestra querida Eva María: *¿quién escribio la frase?*


----------



## alexacohen

Se supone que el que está hablando es un hombre. Necesitamos una opinión masculina. ¿Un hombre se definiría a sí mismo como "machista"?
Yo coincido con la traducción de Ro, porque entiendo que no.


----------



## parhuzam

alexacohen said:


> Se supone que el que está hablando es un hombre. Necesitamos una opinión masculina. ¿Un hombre se definiría a sí mismo como "machista"?
> Yo coincido con la traducción de Ro, porque entiendo que no.



No lo creo que el se considera "machista" El que lo es , no lo sabe.

I think the way he is talking "as a matter of fact" he is just saying "like any typical husband...(male)" He is reacting as if he is in control of the situation and emotions.

No creo que es en el negativo sino un poco "miope".


----------



## Modosita

parhuzam said:


> Como cualquier marido machista, pretendería conocer todo acerca de "esto" en vez de admitir ante ella que nunca lo había escuchado de "esto" antes.
> 
> .


 


alexacohen said:


> A mí no me convence lo de machista. Me parece muy agresivo, casi tanto como llamarle "abusador". Me gusta la traducción de Ro: "como cualquier macho que se precie".


 
Hola Parhuzam y alexacohen, a mí tampoco me convence. No creo que se llame a si mismo machista sino simplemente "soy muy machote", así que no reconoceré este tipo de fallos. 



parhuzam said:


> No lo creo que él se considere"machista". El que lo es , no lo sabe.


 
Hola parhuzam, perdona las correcciones. 

Aunque en el fondo eso sea cierto, no es menos cierto que un machista ni siquiera se haría semejante planteamiento de reconocer o no algo. Ya que ni se plantearía estar equivocado.




> No creo que es en el negativo sino un poco "miope".


 
No creo que sea miope sino que habla en plan "irónico" de si mismo. Como decir: ya sé que un macho que se precie no lo diría, pero bueno, en realidad la mujer tiene razón.......

saludos


----------



## Alea

¡Hola!

Releyendo de nuevo todos los posts... creo que tengo la respuesta al acertijo... juajuajua...

Creo que Modosita en su post #18 tiene razón, la contracción "I'd" significaría I used to... osea, me da la impresión de que el que está hablando es un hombre, hablando de sí mismo en tiempo pasado... lo cual admite la posibilidad de que reconozca que alguna vez fue machista... sería:

Original: Like any macho husband, I'd pretend I knew all about it rather than admit to her that I never heard of it before.

Traducción: "Como cualquier marido machista, solía aparentar que conocía todo acerca de esto en vez de admitir ante ella que nunca antes lo había escuchado"

o algo así...

¡Saludos!

Margarita.


----------



## romarsan

Creo que tienes razón Alea, es más, como habéis dicho anteriormente, un machista no reconocería que lo es, ni siquiera se plantearía esa cuestión. Por lo tanto parece un hombre haciendo una crítica irónica de un comportamiento suyo y, no sería justo definirlo como "machista", aunque, por supuesto, el que disponga de todo el relato será el que podrá descubrir si "nuestro hombre" es machista, irónico, un perfecto caballero capaz de reconocer sus debilidades o un  especimen tipo de la profusa especie "tontolhabamen" En fin...
Besos a todos


----------



## alexacohen

Alea said:


> Creo que Modosita en su post #18 tiene razón, la contracción "I'd" significaría I used to... o sea, me da la impresión de que el que está hablando es un hombre, hablando de sí mismo en tiempo pasado...


Perdido me he. Los andaluces nos comemos la mitad de las sílabas al hablar, lo admito, pero decir "I'd" por "I used to" me parece mucho comerse hasta para un andaluz.


----------



## Alea

Bueno, yo tampoco soy una ducha en gramática inglesa que digamos, pero bueno... me faltó decir que Modosita no fue la primera en anotar lo de "I used to"... la 1a. fue Clarísima... en su post #9,,, jejeje...

Romarsan: jajaja... qué graciosa eres ... de hecho que la que disponga del relato completo es la indicada para darle el sentido apropiado a esta oración...

Saludossss,

M.


----------



## cipotarebelde

I'd, as in I would, can definitely mean I used to.


----------



## Modosita

alexacohen said:


> Perdido me he. Los andaluces nos comemos la mitad de las sílabas al hablar, lo admito, pero decir "I'd" por "I used to" me parece mucho comerse hasta para un andaluz.


 
Hola alexacohen, es que no he querido decir eso, he querido indicar que "I would" está usado como _solía_...como es posible en inglés. 

La abreviación, creo yo, es clara: I'd= I would, pero en el sentido de 

When I was young I would go to school by bus.

saludos


----------



## parhuzam

cipotarebelde said:


> I'd, as in I would, can definitely mean I used to.



Hola damas....

El uso en inglés de....

*I'd  (would) pretend y " I used to "*.. tienen diferente significados  y no sugieren lo mismo...

I'd pretend....  en esa situación _*"solía"*_......  fingir  etc.... 

I used to....... sugiere que ya no lo hace... o sea "hacía"

También cuando usamos la palabra "macho"( husband) no creo que la palabra "machista " le queda.. Un machista es un "male chauvinist" Y cuando usamos la palabra adoptada "macho" se quiere decir.... un hombre _*viril*_, fuerte, maduro..."manly" pero no de chovinista..... 

A macho (virile husband) is not necessarily a "male chauvinist.." the way we use the adopted word "macho." If he does not show his emotions, it doesn't make him a chauvinist..

¿Qué no hay otros "hombres viriles".....tratando de defender el género masculino ?


----------



## Modosita

parhuzam said:


> A macho (virile husband) is not necessarily a "male chauvinist.." the way we use the adopted word "macho." If he does not show his emotions, it doesn't make him a chauvinist..
> 
> ¿Qué no hay otros "hombres viriles".....tratando de defender el género masculino ?


 
I agree with you, parhuzam, this is exactly what I wanted to say. I think there are a lot of men "muy machos" and not at all machistas. 

Y eso digo yo: ¿Dónde están los hombres? ...viriles o no....

saludos


----------



## Eva Maria

Modosita said:


> I agree with you, parhuzam, this is exactly what I wanted to say. I think there are a lot of men "muy machos" and not at all machistas.
> 
> Y eso digo yo: ¿Dónde están los hombres? ...viriles o no....
> 
> saludos


 
Parhu & Modo,

D'acord! Un hombre puede ser masculino - lo cual es deseable, francamente - sin necesariamente ser machista.

El resto de foreros hombres han dejado "Sólo frente al peligro" a nuestro querido Parhu. ¿Dónde está esa proverbial machez?

Mejor que sean viriles, puestas a pedir. Para eso rebosan testosterona, ¿no? ¿Qué gracia tiene un hombre que no sea masculino, digo yo? 
Besos a tod@s todas y todos!

Eva Maria


----------



## alexacohen

parhuzam said:


> A macho (virile husband) is not necessarily a "male chauvinist.." the way we use the adopted word "macho." If he does not show his emotions, it doesn't make him a chauvinist..
> 
> ¿Qué no hay otros "hombres viriles".....tratando de defender el género masculino ?


Pero Parhu... ¡yo estoy de acuerdo contigo! 
Machista no me parece adecuado. Aunque, claro, no soy ningún hombre viril o no viril, soy una mujer delgadita.


----------



## romarsan

Yo también coincido con vosotros, machista es un término que en España se usa en tono de crítica y, en este caso, parece más un comentario autocrítico que no cuadra en absoluto con la personalidad machista...
Chicas, tranquilas, existen hombres como Párhu, no está todo perdido...


----------



## Alea

jajaja... bueno, creo que al final para traducir este texto va a estar  involucrada la subjetividad de quien lo traduce,,, p.ejm. para mí, un hombre "bien macho" puede también destilar algo de "machismo"... en fin...


----------



## cipotarebelde

Really, "he" is describing a typical "macho" behavior.. never admitting you're wrong or don't know... and YET, he is admitting it. Irony? or self-examination? We can't tell from this bit here.

While he isn't saying he was "chauvinist", neither is the tone neutral as in this just descriptive of male behavior (is it male behavior to never admit you don't know something? no, it's macho behavior). 

He says "macho" and in El Salvador if a man acknowledges he has an attitude or has been doing something "typically" male with any kind of negative implication like, saying you know something when you don't, might say he was being "machista". 

Bueno, la cosa es que por lo menos Alea y yo creemos que ser "macho" puede ser "machista" . Y yo creo que alguien que admite que no podía admitir que no sabía sabe que estaba con una actitud de machista. 

Como quisiera escuchar lo que seguía despues...  Gracias a todas/os por la buena conversación.


----------



## Alea

Así es... pero creo que la que inició este hilo hace rato ya está en otra... jajaja... gracias a todos también... estuvo muy interesante.


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchisimas gracias a todos

Saluditos

Silvia


----------



## primavierno

No tengo nada profundo sobre el asunto del macho 

Pero quería añadir que 
"I would" no debe traducir con "solía", aunque está correcta.  Fingía sirve perfectamente también.  No puede ser, como mucho notaron ya, fingiría en este contexto.


----------



## silvia fernanda

Gracias primavierno

Silvia


----------

